# Poor! quality discus



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

ok so ive never done a rant on here before, but today somthing just really made me angry. i stopped by Fishworld langley on my way home from work because i was told they had a new shipment of discus. upon arrival i checked out their discus tank and was shocked to see nothing of quality, yet still charging quality fish prices. they were sick, pointy, bumps on foreheads, large eyes, just to name a few things(i could go on). when i questioned someone working their about them i was told they were from his friend who has been breeding them for 30 years and i didnt know what i was talking about. he went on to tell me that the longer shape is ideal and what you look for
and he told me that the bumps on the forehead meant it might be a male! LOL i told him they werent FH's. i asked him if this is the info he gives to people who dont know anything about discus just so they buy them. he had nothing to say. this is a shame because it doesnt reflect on the owner very well....he is actually a nice guy and is just learning about discus, and this person is obviously feeding him bad info so he buys his bad stock. its a shame. feel free to go check them out and see for yourselves.(their are a couple half decent spotted snakeskin in the same tank)the way i was talked to was anything but courteous and i would find it tough to go bak...... 

especially when i could just call Rick at CAF and get beautiful quality fish delivered!!!!!!!:bigsmile:


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

FishFreaks said:


> ok so ive never done a rant on here before, but today somthing just really made me angry. i stopped by Fishworld langley on my way home from work because i was told they had a new shipment of discus. upon arrival i checked out their discus tank and was shocked to see nothing of quality, yet still charging quality fish prices. they were sick, pointy, bumps on foreheads, large eyes, just to name a few things(i could go on). when i questioned someone working their about them i was told they were from his friend who has been breeding them for 30 years and i didnt know what i was talking about. he went on to tell me that the longer shape is ideal and what you look for
> and he told me that the bumps on the forehead meant it might be a male! LOL i told him they werent FH's. i asked him if this is the info he gives to people who dont know anything about discus just so they buy them. he had nothing to say. this is a shame because it doesnt reflect on the owner very well....he is actually a nice guy and is just learning about discus, and this person is obviously feeding him bad info so he buys his bad stock. its a shame. feel free to go check them out and see for yourselves.(their are a couple half decent spotted snakeskin in the same tank)the way i was talked to was anything but courteous and i would find it tough to go bak......
> 
> especially when i could just call Rick at CAF and get beautiful quality fish delivered!!!!!!!:bigsmile:


It would be very interesting to find out the name of his 'friend' who had been breeding discus for 30 yrs that is selling him this stuff. Nothing like ripping off a friend!! At least they didn't label it 'show quality'. I saw that at a pet store in Vancouver about a year ago!!

Hard to compete with the quality domestic discus that April and Rick are bringing into town


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I could almost guess the name


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Good thing I don't breed discus


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

gklaw said:


> I could almost guess the name


I think most of us who have kept discus for awhile could


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

charles said:


> Good thing I don't breed discus


Hahaha. May be just cardinal tetras  I was going to post a pic of the cardinal tetra tank from Waikiki Aquarium just for you.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey I got a shot of that cardinal tank from February! Nice aquarium for a small city but it aint no Vanaqua. 



gklaw said:


> Hahaha. May be just cardinal tetras  I was going to post a pic of the cardinal tetra tank from Waikiki Aquarium just for you.


----------



## hlee72ca (Jun 29, 2010)

With friends like that, you don't need any enemies. Honestly, for someone in the discus hobby for 30 yrs to take advantage of a newbie, it gives the hobby a bad name. Caveat emptor "let the buyer beware always applies, you should do some research before buying anything. Especially with expensive fish like discus. You know what they say about karma.....payback is a b#tch. It would be interesting to find out who this discus breeder is.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

gklaw said:


> I could almost guess the name


30 years eh! that's a good clue.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

There's a good possibility they won't be alive very long. 
Others have bought locally bred discus with very bad results. Not counting Rick.

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?drkw1v


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

For me it's Ok to sell runts or bad shape discus as long you inform the customer and price them accordingly. Not eveyone can afford quality or show grade fish. But if you sell runts and charge your customer quality or show grade prices then that's a different story.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Well no...better not to at all. . It always comes back to hit you in the face. Someone sees them..says oh I got these from Mello or April. The viewer screws up their face...your reputation slides .

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?wueuxk


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

I understand your point.. But what would you do with them? Even let's say you give it for free and someone ask where did you get those from would it still damage your reputation? 
I have some fry right now. If I raise them successfully I will keep some for myself, give some good ones to my friends, sell some and give the culls or the bad shape ones free or sell cheap and donate the money to this forum. If doing that will damage my reputation then I have to re-think that part.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

MELLO said:


> I understand your point.. But what would you do with them? Even let's say you give it for free and someone ask where did you get those from would it still damage your reputation?
> I have some fry right now. If I raise them successfully I will keep some for myself, give some good ones to my friends, sell some and give the culls or the bad shape ones free or sell cheap and donate the money to this forum. If doing that will damage my reputation then I have to re-think that part.


or you can give it to me and I feed my fish , and your reputation is all good.


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

personally i cull all except the ones i would want as a hobbyist. i recently had a spawn of 85 about 1.5 inches and i only had 11 at 3 inches


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

hondas3000 said:


> or you can give it to me and I feed my fish , and your reputation is all good.


Hahaha!! Sure I'll trade you for your stingray cull pups


----------



## hlee72ca (Jun 29, 2010)

April said:


> Well no...better not to at all. . It always comes back to hit you in the face. Someone sees them..says oh I got these from Mello or April. The viewer screws up their face...your reputation slides .
> 
> A very good point April, I was going to mention the same thing. The most important thing a breeder has, is his reputation, with a good one, he can charge more money. Why risk it, selling culls for a few bucks. Better to destroy them. If you gave them away, and someone saw the discus and inquired where they came from, and the owner replied "show quality discus incorporated". Then the viewer would think that "show quality discus inc" produced low quality discus. I would never want to be associated with poor quality fish.


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

FishFreaks said:


> personally i cull all except the ones i would want as a hobbyist. i recently had a spawn of 85 about 1.5 inches and i only had 11 at 3 inches


I'm just having hard time culling those fry. Quality is still no.1 for me for keeping discus. But since I've been breeding and seeing the fry develop I' m having a hard time doing it. That's why I would rather give them away I'm sure somebody wants them.


----------



## hlee72ca (Jun 29, 2010)

A store that is passing off culls as quality discus will certainly be hurting in the reputation department. The local BC aquaria market is pretty small and tight knit. It does not take long before word gets out and people find out whats happening.


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

"If you gave them away, and someone saw the discus and inquired where they came from, and the owner replied "show quality discus incorporated". Then the viewer would think that "show quality discus inc" produced low quality discus. I would never want to be associated with poor quality fish"

Good point of view from you guys. Definitely learned something tonight.


----------



## Digger (Apr 22, 2010)

Been there and done that. Explained to buyers but still got slapped in the face! better off just pan fry the fish or cull them....



April said:


> Well no...better not to at all. . It always comes back to hit you in the face. Someone sees them..says oh I got these from Mello or April. The viewer screws up their face...your reputation slides .
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?wueuxk


----------



## Digger (Apr 22, 2010)

Honestly, there are no show quality discus breeders in Vancouver! If one says they are (S.E.), then they're lying to your face. Only the major breeders that won shows and prizes for their discus are show quality. A lot around the world but none in Vancouver yet. One may have show quality discus but the young may not turn out to be show quality until proven....



MELLO said:


> "If you gave them away, and someone saw the discus and inquired where they came from, and the owner replied "show quality discus incorporated". Then the viewer would think that "show quality discus inc" produced low quality discus. I would never want to be associated with poor quality fish"
> 
> Good point of view from you guys. Definitely learned something tonight.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

MELLO said:


> Hahaha!! Sure I'll trade you for your stingray cull pups


hahha, Sorry but it doesn't work for stingray pups as pups always have same quality as parent so no cull .


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

hondas3000 said:


> hahha, Sorry but it doesn't work for stingray pups as pups always have same quality as parent so no cull .


Cool!! Worth a try  PM us when your setup is finish. We want to see all those monster fish into your monster tank.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

That's true digger. There are No show quality discus in Vancouver. Mello bought two from me...once. Those big albino yellow ones. He sold them! Forrest had bout show stock to breed from , used them for what he needed then sold. Also Kenny got some..they went for a couple grand each. Someone bought all of them in California.thats it.
Years ago my friend Jason got some web leopards that were pull outs from Roy Khoos show fish. They were amazing. No breeder sends show quality fish out. They select a group, prime them for show for a year and then choose their couple to show. If that show fish wins...then the pullouts go for mega bucks as well as the fry etc from those fish.Other breeders usually buy the pullouts or the breeder keeps them to breed from. 
There is in reality A grade, B grade and cull. When sellers advertise AA grade it's mainly a marketing tool 
You can sell your fry as B grade though Mello. And be sure to make the buyer aware he is buying B grade. Sell them in the buy and sell.

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?n2hzlz


----------



## Jondis21 (Sep 7, 2010)

Wow!!!I can't believe, this guy still sell discus
After what just happened.I think I know who this guy is;€(


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

I have seen Mello's tank full of babies. Some have potential to possibly be higher than B grade(and you know I'm super picky about my discus).

At least through this discussion we can all agree to laugh at the next person who comes on here and says that they have 'show quality' discus for sale


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Jondis21 said:


> Wow!!!I can't believe, this guy still sell discus
> After what just happened.I think I know who this guy is;€(


I wonder if it's the same guy who has been importing discus himself(not Rick or April)? I heard that he sold some to some local discus keepers and wiped out tanks full of fish. Only heard this through the 'grape vine' though...


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm sure mellos fry are better than most seen in some stores! Mello is very particular about quality! 
Same as me...discus snobs! Lol. If I see an imperfection I dislike....I won't keep it! 
Right now I only own two bds for myself. That needs to be rectified! 
Come fall..I will be loading up again on discus and tropicals.

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?gra1sy


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

does this mystery breeder live on vancouver island because there is a questionable one over here i know of, was nearly burned but something more entertaining than discus so it fell through


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

More likely the breeder lives in the lower mainland. Not Vancouver proper.

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?d1oenh


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Ok here's one example of my fish that I'm having a tough time culling. I have 2 like this in a group of 17 fry. He's healthy and nice shape the only problem is it's missing some fins on the top. 
What would you do with this fish? Cull? If not what grade would give this fish?


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

MELLO said:


> Ok here's one example of my fish that I'm having a tough time culling. I have 2 like this in a group of 17 fry. He's healthy and nice shape the only problem is it's missing some fins on the top.
> What would you do with this fish? Cull? If not what grade would give this fish?


I would keep that fish, it's not "worth" as much as a perfect discus but I'm sure it's otherwise healthy. It probably wouldn't be welcome in a "show" tank but I have a soft spot for the gimpy fish..... Which is why I wouldn't make a very good discus breeder.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Cull or...find someone who wants a spikes hairdo discus. And tell them to be sure to say they got it as a cull.
It's genetic I think.

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?jubu4m


----------



## Digger (Apr 22, 2010)

i agree! feed the racoons



April said:


> Cull or...find someone who wants a spikes hairdo discus. And tell them to be sure to say they got it as a cull.
> It's genetic I think.
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?jubu4m


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

better yet, feed my catfish


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

thats 100% a cull Mello. u want only the best to represent you as a breeder


----------



## shady280 (Oct 17, 2011)

I chime in here as a newb. For me culls like mellos fish there would be great. I can't afford great discus and as I start out the chance of loosing some at that price is scary. It happens as you learn but loosing a free fish doesn't hurt. Then as the curve levels out and a person can keep them alive I can then afford to buy better quality discus. That said the really bad fish do need cull as they just aren't suitable. Weird shapes and missing eyes etc can't really be lived with. It's also to be agreed you don't tell where they are from or sell them ever to save the persons reputation. So if you guys have other culls..... Cough cough look this way. I'll never tell. Edit. You could name those 2 Bart and Lisa from the Simpsons for the spikey hair. Lol


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

I would take that fish, I think it would look kind of cool as an adult, especially if the colors and size come in and it's got a spikey hair do


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

I see different opinions regarding culls. I cannot do it for this fish as they are now 2.5" in size. I rather see this fish live. Personally I don't see myself buying a fish at this condition. But there is a difference between buying it and getting it for free.
My take on this is I'm giving away free fish, might not be the best but what do you expect? free fish!! Definetely going to inform them they are culls. It's up to the person that I'm giving it to inform who ever ask they are free and are "culls"
My reputation? I don't really have to worry about it. I think the quality of fish that I'm keeping can speak for itself. Pictures can here can prove or whoever been to my place and saw them first hand. I don't see my self doing discus breeding full time not like the breeder that been refered to on this thread. Just a hobbyist that wants to learn more about this beautiful fish and share some knowledge to others.


----------



## roshan (Jul 19, 2010)

i amwondering if the little guy could be donated to Mykiss on this forum who has set up a tank but needs donated fish, it is for a worthy cause.


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

roshan said:


> i amwondering if the little guy could be donated to Mykiss on this forum who has set up a tank but needs donated fish, it is for a worthy cause.


Sorry the culls are already spoken for. It's going to my cousin wants to start discus and dosen't mind starting with culls.
Maybe next time I have some I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm willing to accept 3 or 4 free culls for my 75 gallon South american Comunity tank.

I will not be reselling the culs!


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Mello. That's all good. Next time..you will know to look for those fins at a way younger age. Cull at fingernail size. 
Have you ever seen the unicorn deformed discus? Now that's a weird one!

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?unweio


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

April said:


> Mello. That's all good. Next time..you will know to look for those fins at a way younger age. Cull at fingernail size.
> Have you ever seen the unicorn deformed discus? Now that's a weird one!
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?unweio


I say breed two of them and create a new strain with a spikey hair do, can't be worse than an extreme bull dog


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

April said:


> Mello. That's all good. Next time..you will know to look for those fins at a way younger age. Cull at fingernail size.
> Have you ever seen the unicorn deformed discus? Now that's a weird one!
> I guess I have to check when they are still younger age.
> 
> ...


I guess I have to check when they are still at a younger age. It's difficult when they are 2" +. This is my first successful batch that reach this size that's why its tougher. I'll get use to it. Thanks April.


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

josephl said:


> I say breed two of them and create a new strain with a spikey hair do, can't be worse than an extreme bull dog


I know your into those extreme shape ones.


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

who is this breeder anyways?


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Mmmmm a bad breeder and a bad salesman could generate such interesting discussions.

I think culling mean not allowing them to breed and propagate a problematic gene - not destine them for destruction 

I would have put them in a community tank and let them live a full and happy life.

Claiming them to be best quality is one thing - like how this whole thread started.


----------



## r.a.s.henson (Oct 19, 2010)

Is this the breeder from surrey?????


----------



## hlee72ca (Jun 29, 2010)

r.a.s.henson said:


> Is this the breeder from surrey?????


 Theres a saying, go with your first instinct. BTW, do you like my new avatar?


----------



## hlee72ca (Jun 29, 2010)

gklaw said:


> Mmmmm a bad breeder and a bad salesman could generate such interesting discussions.
> 
> I think culling mean not allowing them to breed and propagate a problematic gene - not destine them for destruction
> 
> ...


 What surprises me, is that the bad breeder and the bad saleman have been doing it for so many years, and yet they are still taking advantage of discus newbies. We need a Better Business Bureau for aquatic fish. All the experienced discus keepers know when they are trying to con you, but sadly the newbies are too trusting of them.


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

i would imagine the breeder is in lower mainland. has anyone happened to check them out yet?


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

I shouldn't do this.. so I edited my post... I am sure I know who it is...


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

I know a traditional breeder in lower main land, but it looks his discus not that bad.

Sent from my LT15a using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Well i am sure this is in bad taste, but I do not know this "bad" breeder and I am curious on who it is. My question though, is if he does have a bad reputation why isn't it in good practice to warn others away from buying from him by stating who he is?


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm sure no one here will spill out the beans to who the real breeder is. If someone here really wants to know who the breeder is I suggest you contact that local petstore. Ask who or where do you get your discus from? If they are confident enough to sell this fish for what they stating it shouldn't be a problem telling you where they came from. Like April, Rick, and Charles. When you ask where there discus came from, they tell you straight up if they are imported from (Forrest, Hans or Brazil etc.) or local raised. Or they post it here in the forum for everyone to see. If this breeder of 30 years has been doing it for that long he should know what quality to sell and right pricing. Maybe he sold it to the petstore cheap and the store marks it up or post it as high quality discus. Or he dosen't know anything about this fish and someone from his staff is feeding him/her some crap. We don't know whats going on behind the scenes. I never been to this petstore, If I know the owners I will definetely talk to them about the discus they are selling.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

VERY interesting thread! Lots of opinions from a lot of different people with varied experiences.


----------

